# CUPS and custom paper size [solved]

## Dominique_71

It is a very irritating problem. In order to easily print with different paper sizes, I add one printer for each size in cups administrative web interface. It was working out of the box with my now defunct epson printer, but I cannot get it to work with the new one, an hp 2600n.

It seam to work when adding the printer, but when I want to print from cups web interface (the test page) or from another program (any file, as example from evince), cups print nothing but the following message:

```
"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
```

Note than the same printer configured with A4 paper size is working fine.

Also, when configured for 10x15 cm paper size, the administrative cups interface doesnt give any error message, but when checking with lptoptions, A4 is selected as default size:

```
# lpoptions -p fotoglossy_10x15 -l

Quality/Printing Quality: draft *normal

ColorMode/Color Mode: Color *Monochrome

BitsPerPlane/Bits Per Plane: *1-BPP 2-BPP

PageSize/Page Size: Custom.WIDTHxHEIGHT Letter *A4 A5 B5 Env10 EnvB5 EnvC5 EnvDL EnvMonarch Executive Legal

InputSlot/Media Source: Tray1 Tray2 Tray3 *Auto

MediaType/Media Type: Plain photo Bond Cardstock Color Cover Envelope *Glossy Heavy HeavyGlossy Labels Letterhead Light LightGlossy Preprinted Prepunched Recycled Tough Transparency

Duplex/Duplex Printing: DuplexNoTumble DuplexTumble *None

Copies/Copies: *1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100

ICM/ICM Color Profile: *default hp1215-argyll-0 hpclj2600n-0 hpclj2600n-1 km2430_2 none testing user1 user2 user3 user4

alignc/Alignment Offset Cyan: -100 -98 -96 -94 -92 -90 -88 -86 -84 -82 -80 -78 -76 -74 -72 -70 -68 -66 -64 -62 -60 -58 -56 -54 -52 -50 -48 -46 -44 -42 -40 -38 -36 -34 -32 -30 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -14 -12 -10 -8 -6 -4 -2 *0 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 24 26 28 30 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50 52 54 56 58 60 62 64 66 68 70 72 74 76 78 80 82 84 86 88 90 92 94 96 98 100

alignm/Alignment Offset Magenta: -100 -98 -96 -94 -92 -90 -88 -86 -84 -82 -80 -78 -76 -74 -72 -70 -68 -66 -64 -62 -60 -58 -56 -54 -52 -50 -48 -46 -44 -42 -40 -38 -36 -34 -32 -30 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -14 -12 -10 -8 -6 -4 -2 *0 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 24 26 28 30 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50 52 54 56 58 60 62 64 66 68 70 72 74 76 78 80 82 84 86 88 90 92 94 96 98 100

aligny/Alignment Offset Yellow: -100 -98 -96 -94 -92 -90 -88 -86 -84 -82 -80 -78 -76 -74 -72 -70 -68 -66 -64 -62 -60 -58 -56 -54 -52 -50 -48 -46 -44 -42 -40 -38 -36 -34 -32 -30 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -14 -12 -10 -8 -6 -4 -2 *0 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 24 26 28 30 32 34 36 38 40 42 44 46 48 50 52 54 56 58 60 62 64 66 68 70 72 74 76 78 80 82 84 86 88 90 92 94 96 98 100

Nup/N-up Printing: *1up 2up 3up 4up 6up 8up 10up 12up 14up 15up 16up 18up

NupOrient/N-up Orientation: land *port sea
```

The ppd file for this printer:

```
*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%

*% For information on using this, and to obtain the required backend

*% script, consult http://www.openprinting.org/

*%

*% This file is published under the GNU General Public License

*%

*% PPD-O-MATIC (3.0.0 or newer) generated this PPD file. It is for use with 

*% all programs and environments which use PPD files for dealing with

*% printer capability information. The printer must be configured with the

*% "foomatic-rip" backend filter script of Foomatic 3.0.0 or newer. This 

*% file and "foomatic-rip" work together to support PPD-controlled printer

*% driver option access with arbitrary free software printer drivers and

*% printing spoolers.

*%

*% To save this file on your disk, wait until the download has completed

*% (the animation of the browser logo must stop) and then use the

*% "Save as..." command in the "File" menu of your browser or in the 

*% pop-up manu when you click on this document with the right mouse button.

*% DO NOT cut and paste this file into an editor with your mouse. This can

*% introduce additional line breaks which lead to unexpected results.

*%

*% You may save this file as 'HP-Color_LaserJet_2600n-foo2hp.ppd'

*%

*%

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "1.1"

*LanguageVersion: English 

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:   "FOO2HP.PPD"

*Manufacturer:   "HP"

*Product:   "(HP Color LaserJet 2600n)"

*cupsVersion:   1.0

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber:  2

*cupsFilter:   "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

*%pprRIP:        foomatic-rip other

*ModelName:     "HP Color LaserJet 2600n"

*ShortNickName: "HP Color LaserJet 2600n foo2hp"

*NickName:      "HP Color LaserJet 2600n Foomatic/foo2hp (recommended)"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 652"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 653"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 704"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 800"

*LanguageLevel:   "3"

*ColorDevice:   True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem:   False

*Throughput:   "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer:   Type42

*1284DeviceID: "MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:HP Color LaserJet 2600n;CMD:ACL;DES:HP Color LaserJet 2600n;DRV:Dfoo2hp,R1,M0,TF;"

*driverName foo2hp/foo2hp: ""

*driverType F/Filter: ""

*driverUrl: "http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/"

*driverObsolete: False

*HWMargins: 12.00 12.00 +12.00 +12.00

*VariablePaperSize: True

*MaxMediaWidth: 100000

*MaxMediaHeight: 100000

*NonUIOrderDependency: 135 AnySetup *CustomPageSize

*CustomPageSize True: "pop pop pop pop pop

%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Custom"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Custom: "-pCustom.%0x%1 "

*ParamCustomPageSize Width: 1 points 36 100000

*ParamCustomPageSize Height: 2 points 36 100000

*ParamCustomPageSize Orientation: 3 int 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize WidthOffset: 4 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize HeightOffset: 5 points 0 0

*FoomaticIDs: HP-Color_LaserJet_2600n foo2hp

*FoomaticRIPCommandLine: "foo2hp2600-wrapper %A"

*OpenGroup: General/General

*OpenUI *Quality/Printing Quality: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Quality: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 110 AnySetup *Quality

*DefaultQuality: normal

*Quality draft/Draft: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=draft"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Quality=draft: " -t  "

*Quality normal/Normal: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=normal"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Quality=normal: "  "

*CloseUI: *Quality

*FoomaticRIPOption PrinterType: enum CmdLine A 110

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PrinterType=z0: "-z0 "

*OpenUI *ColorMode/Color Mode: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption ColorMode: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 120 AnySetup *ColorMode

*DefaultColorMode: Monochrome

*ColorMode Color/Color: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ColorMode=Color"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ColorMode=Color: "-c "

*ColorMode Monochrome/Monochrome: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ColorMode=Monochrome"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ColorMode=Monochrome: " "

*CloseUI: *ColorMode

*OpenUI *BitsPerPlane/Bits Per Plane: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption BitsPerPlane: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 120 AnySetup *BitsPerPlane

*DefaultBitsPerPlane: 1-BPP

*BitsPerPlane 1-BPP/1 Bit Per Plane: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: BitsPerPlane=1-BPP"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting BitsPerPlane=1-BPP: "-b1 "

*BitsPerPlane 2-BPP/2 Bits Per Plane: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: BitsPerPlane=2-BPP"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting BitsPerPlane=2-BPP: "-b2 "

*CloseUI: *BitsPerPlane

*OpenUI *PageSize/Page Size: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption PageSize: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 135 AnySetup *PageSize

*DefaultPageSize: a4

*PageSize Letter/Letter: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Letter: "-p1 "

*PageSize A4/A4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=A4: "-p9 "

*PageSize A5/A5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=A5: "-p11 "

*PageSize B5/B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=B5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=B5: "-p13 "

*PageSize Env10/Env #10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Env10"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Env10: "-p20 "

*PageSize EnvB5/Env B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvB5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvB5: "-p34 "

*PageSize EnvC5/Env C5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvC5: "-p28 "

*PageSize EnvDL/Env DL: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvDL"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvDL: "-p27 "

*PageSize EnvMonarch/Env Monarch: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvMonarch"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvMonarch: "-p37 "

*PageSize Executive/Executive: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Executive"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Executive: "-p7 "

*PageSize Legal/Legal: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Legal"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Legal: "-p5 "

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 135 AnySetup *PageRegion

*DefaultPageRegion: a4

*PageRegion Letter/Letter: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A5"

*PageRegion B5/B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=B5"

*PageRegion Env10/Env #10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Env10"

*PageRegion EnvB5/Env B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvB5"

*PageRegion EnvC5/Env C5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC5"

*PageRegion EnvDL/Env DL: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvDL"

*PageRegion EnvMonarch/Env Monarch: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvMonarch"

*PageRegion Executive/Executive: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Executive"

*PageRegion Legal/Legal: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Legal"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*DefaultImageableArea: a4

*ImageableArea Letter/Letter: "12.00 12.00 600.00 780.00"

*ImageableArea A4/A4: "12.00 12.00 583.00 830.00"

*ImageableArea A5/A5: "12.00 12.00 408.00 583.00"

*ImageableArea B5/B5: "12.00 12.00 486.00 696.00"

*ImageableArea Env10/Env #10: "12.00 12.00 285.00 672.00"

*ImageableArea EnvB5/Env B5: "12.00 12.00 486.00 696.00"

*ImageableArea EnvC5/Env C5: "12.00 12.00 447.00 637.00"

*ImageableArea EnvDL/Env DL: "12.00 12.00 299.00 611.00"

*ImageableArea EnvMonarch/Env Monarch: "12.00 12.00 267.00 528.00"

*ImageableArea Executive/Executive: "12.00 12.00 510.00 744.00"

*ImageableArea Legal/Legal: "12.00 12.00 600.00 996.00"

*DefaultPaperDimension: a4

*PaperDimension Letter/Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension A4/A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension A5/A5: "420 595"

*PaperDimension B5/B5: "498 708"

*PaperDimension Env10/Env #10: "297 684"

*PaperDimension EnvB5/Env B5: "498 708"

*PaperDimension EnvC5/Env C5: "459 649"

*PaperDimension EnvDL/Env DL: "311 623"

*PaperDimension EnvMonarch/Env Monarch: "279 540"

*PaperDimension Executive/Executive: "522 756"

*PaperDimension Legal/Legal: "612 1008"

*OpenUI *InputSlot/Media Source: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption InputSlot: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 150 AnySetup *InputSlot

*DefaultInputSlot: Auto

*InputSlot Tray1/Tray 1: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Tray1"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting InputSlot=Tray1: "-s4 "

*InputSlot Tray2/Tray 2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Tray2"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting InputSlot=Tray2: "-s1 "

*InputSlot Tray3/Tray 3: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Tray3"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting InputSlot=Tray3: "-s2 "

*InputSlot Auto/Auto Select: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Auto"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting InputSlot=Auto: "-s7 "

*CloseUI: *InputSlot

*OpenUI *MediaType/Media Type: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption MediaType: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 150 AnySetup *MediaType

*DefaultMediaType: Glossy

*MediaType Plain/Plain: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Plain"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Plain: "-m1 "

*MediaType photo/HP Color Laser Photo Paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=photo"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=photo: "-m278 "

*MediaType Bond/Bond: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Bond"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Bond: "-m260 "

*MediaType Cardstock/Cardstock: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Cardstock"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Cardstock: "-m261 "

*MediaType Color/Color: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Color"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Color: "-m512 "

*MediaType Cover/HP Premium Cover: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Cover"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Cover: "-m277 "

*MediaType Envelope/Envelope: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Envelope"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Envelope: "-m267 "

*MediaType Glossy/Glossy: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Glossy"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Glossy: "-m269 "

*MediaType Heavy/Heavy: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Heavy"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Heavy: "-m262 "

*MediaType HeavyGlossy/Heavy Glossy: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=HeavyGlossy"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=HeavyGlossy: "-m270 "

*MediaType Labels/Labels: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Labels"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Labels: "-m265 "

*MediaType Letterhead/Letterhead: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Letterhead"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Letterhead: "-m513 "

*MediaType Light/Light: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Light"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Light: "-m258 "

*MediaType LightGlossy/Light Glossy: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=LightGlossy"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=LightGlossy: "-m268 "

*MediaType Preprinted/Preprinted: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Preprinted"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Preprinted: "-m514 "

*MediaType Prepunched/Prepunched: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Prepunched"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Prepunched: "-m515 "

*MediaType Recycled/Recycled: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Recycled"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Recycled: "-m516 "

*MediaType Tough/Tough: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Tough"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Tough: "-m276 "

*MediaType Transparency/Transparency: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Transparency"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Transparency: "-m2 "

*CloseUI: *MediaType

*OpenUI *Duplex/Duplex Printing: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Duplex: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 210 AnySetup *Duplex

*DefaultDuplex: None

*Duplex DuplexNoTumble/Long Edge (Standard): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=DuplexNoTumble"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Duplex=DuplexNoTumble: "-d2 "

*Duplex DuplexTumble/Short Edge (Flip): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=DuplexTumble"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Duplex=DuplexTumble: "-d3 "

*Duplex None/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Duplex=None: "-d1 "

*CloseUI: *Duplex

*OpenUI *Copies/Copies: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Copies: int CmdLine A

*FoomaticRIPOptionPrototype Copies: "-n%s "

*FoomaticRIPOptionRange Copies: 1 100

*OrderDependency: 220 AnySetup *Copies

*DefaultCopies: 1

*FoomaticRIPDefaultCopies: 1

*Copies 1/1: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1"

*Copies 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=2"

*Copies 3/3: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=3"

*Copies 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=4"

*Copies 5/5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=5"

*Copies 6/6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=6"

*Copies 7/7: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=7"

*Copies 8/8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=8"

*Copies 9/9: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=9"

*Copies 10/10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=10"

*Copies 11/11: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=11"

*Copies 12/12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=12"

*Copies 13/13: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=13"

*Copies 14/14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=14"

*Copies 15/15: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=15"

*Copies 16/16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=16"

*Copies 17/17: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=17"

*Copies 18/18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=18"

*Copies 19/19: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=19"

*Copies 20/20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=20"

*Copies 21/21: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=21"

*Copies 22/22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=22"

*Copies 23/23: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=23"

*Copies 24/24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=24"

*Copies 25/25: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=25"

*Copies 26/26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=26"

*Copies 27/27: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=27"

*Copies 28/28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=28"

*Copies 29/29: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=29"

*Copies 30/30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=30"

*Copies 31/31: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=31"

*Copies 32/32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=32"

*Copies 33/33: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=33"

*Copies 34/34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=34"

*Copies 35/35: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=35"

*Copies 36/36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=36"

*Copies 37/37: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=37"

*Copies 38/38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=38"

*Copies 39/39: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=39"

*Copies 40/40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=40"

*Copies 41/41: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=41"

*Copies 42/42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=42"

*Copies 43/43: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=43"

*Copies 44/44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=44"

*Copies 45/45: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=45"

*Copies 46/46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=46"

*Copies 47/47: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=47"

*Copies 48/48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=48"

*Copies 49/49: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=49"

*Copies 50/50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=50"

*Copies 51/51: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=51"

*Copies 52/52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=52"

*Copies 53/53: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=53"

*Copies 54/54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=54"

*Copies 55/55: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=55"

*Copies 56/56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=56"

*Copies 57/57: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=57"

*Copies 58/58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=58"

*Copies 59/59: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=59"

*Copies 60/60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=60"

*Copies 61/61: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=61"

*Copies 62/62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=62"

*Copies 63/63: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=63"

*Copies 64/64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=64"

*Copies 65/65: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=65"

*Copies 66/66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=66"

*Copies 67/67: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=67"

*Copies 68/68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=68"

*Copies 69/69: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=69"

*Copies 70/70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=70"

*Copies 71/71: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=71"

*Copies 72/72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=72"

*Copies 73/73: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=73"

*Copies 74/74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=74"

*Copies 75/75: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=75"

*Copies 76/76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=76"

*Copies 77/77: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=77"

*Copies 78/78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=78"

*Copies 79/79: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=79"

*Copies 80/80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=80"

*Copies 81/81: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=81"

*Copies 82/82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=82"

*Copies 83/83: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=83"

*Copies 84/84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=84"

*Copies 85/85: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=85"

*Copies 86/86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=86"

*Copies 87/87: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=87"

*Copies 88/88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=88"

*Copies 89/89: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=89"

*Copies 90/90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=90"

*Copies 91/91: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=91"

*Copies 92/92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=92"

*Copies 93/93: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=93"

*Copies 94/94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=94"

*Copies 95/95: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=95"

*Copies 96/96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=96"

*Copies 97/97: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=97"

*Copies 98/98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=98"

*Copies 99/99: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=99"

*Copies 100/100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=100"

*CloseUI: *Copies

*CloseGroup: General

*OpenGroup: Adjustment/Adjustment

*OpenUI *ICM/ICM Color Profile: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption ICM: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 300 AnySetup *ICM

*DefaultICM: default

*ICM default/Default ICM color correction: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=default"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=default: "-Gdefault "

*ICM hp1215-argyll-0/HP 1215 - Argyll 0 (default): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=hp1215-argyll-0"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=hp1215-argyll-0: "-Ghp1215-argyll-0.icm &&

"

*End

*ICM hpclj2600n-0/HP 1600/2600 - hpclj2600n-0.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=hpclj2600n-0"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=hpclj2600n-0: "-Ghpclj2600n-0.icm "

*ICM hpclj2600n-1/HP 1600/2600 - ICCFactory 1 (default): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=hpclj2600n-1"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=hpclj2600n-1: "-Ghpclj2600n-1.icm "

*ICM km2430_2/File km2430_2.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=km2430_2"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=km2430_2: "-Gkm2430_2.icm "

*ICM none/No ICM color correction: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=none"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=none: "-Gnone.icm "

*ICM testing/File testing.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=testing"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=testing: "-Gtesting.icm "

*ICM user1/File user1.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=user1"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=user1: "-Guser1.icm "

*ICM user2/File user2.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=user2"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=user2: "-Guser2.icm "

*ICM user3/File user3.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=user3"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=user3: "-Guser3.icm "

*ICM user4/File user4.icm: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ICM=user4"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting ICM=user4: "-Guser4.icm "

*CloseUI: *ICM

*CloseGroup: Adjustment

*OpenGroup: Alignment (in rows)/Alignment (in rows)

*OpenUI *alignc/Alignment Offset Cyan: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption alignc: int CmdLine A

*FoomaticRIPOptionPrototype alignc: "-Oc=%s "

*FoomaticRIPOptionRange alignc: -100 100

*OrderDependency: 220 AnySetup *alignc

*Defaultalignc: 0

*FoomaticRIPDefaultalignc: 0

*alignc -100/-100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-100"

*alignc -98/-98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-98"

*alignc -96/-96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-96"

*alignc -94/-94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-94"

*alignc -92/-92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-92"

*alignc -90/-90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-90"

*alignc -88/-88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-88"

*alignc -86/-86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-86"

*alignc -84/-84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-84"

*alignc -82/-82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-82"

*alignc -80/-80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-80"

*alignc -78/-78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-78"

*alignc -76/-76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-76"

*alignc -74/-74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-74"

*alignc -72/-72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-72"

*alignc -70/-70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-70"

*alignc -68/-68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-68"

*alignc -66/-66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-66"

*alignc -64/-64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-64"

*alignc -62/-62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-62"

*alignc -60/-60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-60"

*alignc -58/-58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-58"

*alignc -56/-56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-56"

*alignc -54/-54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-54"

*alignc -52/-52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-52"

*alignc -50/-50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-50"

*alignc -48/-48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-48"

*alignc -46/-46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-46"

*alignc -44/-44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-44"

*alignc -42/-42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-42"

*alignc -40/-40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-40"

*alignc -38/-38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-38"

*alignc -36/-36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-36"

*alignc -34/-34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-34"

*alignc -32/-32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-32"

*alignc -30/-30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-30"

*alignc -28/-28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-28"

*alignc -26/-26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-26"

*alignc -24/-24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-24"

*alignc -22/-22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-22"

*alignc -20/-20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-20"

*alignc -18/-18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-18"

*alignc -16/-16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-16"

*alignc -14/-14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-14"

*alignc -12/-12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-12"

*alignc -10/-10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-10"

*alignc -8/-8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-8"

*alignc -6/-6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-6"

*alignc -4/-4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-4"

*alignc -2/-2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=-2"

*alignc 0/0: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=0"

*alignc 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=2"

*alignc 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=4"

*alignc 6/6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=6"

*alignc 8/8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=8"

*alignc 10/10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=10"

*alignc 12/12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=12"

*alignc 14/14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=14"

*alignc 16/16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=16"

*alignc 18/18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=18"

*alignc 20/20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=20"

*alignc 22/22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=22"

*alignc 24/24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=24"

*alignc 26/26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=26"

*alignc 28/28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=28"

*alignc 30/30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=30"

*alignc 32/32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=32"

*alignc 34/34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=34"

*alignc 36/36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=36"

*alignc 38/38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=38"

*alignc 40/40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=40"

*alignc 42/42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=42"

*alignc 44/44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=44"

*alignc 46/46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=46"

*alignc 48/48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=48"

*alignc 50/50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=50"

*alignc 52/52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=52"

*alignc 54/54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=54"

*alignc 56/56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=56"

*alignc 58/58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=58"

*alignc 60/60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=60"

*alignc 62/62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=62"

*alignc 64/64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=64"

*alignc 66/66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=66"

*alignc 68/68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=68"

*alignc 70/70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=70"

*alignc 72/72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=72"

*alignc 74/74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=74"

*alignc 76/76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=76"

*alignc 78/78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=78"

*alignc 80/80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=80"

*alignc 82/82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=82"

*alignc 84/84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=84"

*alignc 86/86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=86"

*alignc 88/88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=88"

*alignc 90/90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=90"

*alignc 92/92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=92"

*alignc 94/94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=94"

*alignc 96/96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=96"

*alignc 98/98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=98"

*alignc 100/100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignc=100"

*CloseUI: *alignc

*OpenUI *alignm/Alignment Offset Magenta: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption alignm: int CmdLine A

*FoomaticRIPOptionPrototype alignm: "-Om=%s "

*FoomaticRIPOptionRange alignm: -100 100

*OrderDependency: 220 AnySetup *alignm

*Defaultalignm: 0

*FoomaticRIPDefaultalignm: 0

*alignm -100/-100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-100"

*alignm -98/-98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-98"

*alignm -96/-96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-96"

*alignm -94/-94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-94"

*alignm -92/-92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-92"

*alignm -90/-90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-90"

*alignm -88/-88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-88"

*alignm -86/-86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-86"

*alignm -84/-84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-84"

*alignm -82/-82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-82"

*alignm -80/-80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-80"

*alignm -78/-78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-78"

*alignm -76/-76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-76"

*alignm -74/-74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-74"

*alignm -72/-72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-72"

*alignm -70/-70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-70"

*alignm -68/-68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-68"

*alignm -66/-66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-66"

*alignm -64/-64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-64"

*alignm -62/-62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-62"

*alignm -60/-60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-60"

*alignm -58/-58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-58"

*alignm -56/-56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-56"

*alignm -54/-54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-54"

*alignm -52/-52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-52"

*alignm -50/-50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-50"

*alignm -48/-48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-48"

*alignm -46/-46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-46"

*alignm -44/-44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-44"

*alignm -42/-42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-42"

*alignm -40/-40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-40"

*alignm -38/-38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-38"

*alignm -36/-36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-36"

*alignm -34/-34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-34"

*alignm -32/-32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-32"

*alignm -30/-30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-30"

*alignm -28/-28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-28"

*alignm -26/-26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-26"

*alignm -24/-24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-24"

*alignm -22/-22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-22"

*alignm -20/-20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-20"

*alignm -18/-18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-18"

*alignm -16/-16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-16"

*alignm -14/-14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-14"

*alignm -12/-12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-12"

*alignm -10/-10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-10"

*alignm -8/-8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-8"

*alignm -6/-6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-6"

*alignm -4/-4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-4"

*alignm -2/-2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=-2"

*alignm 0/0: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=0"

*alignm 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=2"

*alignm 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=4"

*alignm 6/6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=6"

*alignm 8/8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=8"

*alignm 10/10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=10"

*alignm 12/12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=12"

*alignm 14/14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=14"

*alignm 16/16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=16"

*alignm 18/18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=18"

*alignm 20/20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=20"

*alignm 22/22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=22"

*alignm 24/24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=24"

*alignm 26/26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=26"

*alignm 28/28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=28"

*alignm 30/30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=30"

*alignm 32/32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=32"

*alignm 34/34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=34"

*alignm 36/36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=36"

*alignm 38/38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=38"

*alignm 40/40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=40"

*alignm 42/42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=42"

*alignm 44/44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=44"

*alignm 46/46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=46"

*alignm 48/48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=48"

*alignm 50/50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=50"

*alignm 52/52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=52"

*alignm 54/54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=54"

*alignm 56/56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=56"

*alignm 58/58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=58"

*alignm 60/60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=60"

*alignm 62/62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=62"

*alignm 64/64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=64"

*alignm 66/66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=66"

*alignm 68/68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=68"

*alignm 70/70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=70"

*alignm 72/72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=72"

*alignm 74/74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=74"

*alignm 76/76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=76"

*alignm 78/78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=78"

*alignm 80/80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=80"

*alignm 82/82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=82"

*alignm 84/84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=84"

*alignm 86/86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=86"

*alignm 88/88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=88"

*alignm 90/90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=90"

*alignm 92/92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=92"

*alignm 94/94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=94"

*alignm 96/96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=96"

*alignm 98/98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=98"

*alignm 100/100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: alignm=100"

*CloseUI: *alignm

*OpenUI *aligny/Alignment Offset Yellow: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption aligny: int CmdLine A

*FoomaticRIPOptionPrototype aligny: "-Oy=%s "

*FoomaticRIPOptionRange aligny: -100 100

*OrderDependency: 220 AnySetup *aligny

*Defaultaligny: 0

*FoomaticRIPDefaultaligny: 0

*aligny -100/-100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-100"

*aligny -98/-98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-98"

*aligny -96/-96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-96"

*aligny -94/-94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-94"

*aligny -92/-92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-92"

*aligny -90/-90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-90"

*aligny -88/-88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-88"

*aligny -86/-86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-86"

*aligny -84/-84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-84"

*aligny -82/-82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-82"

*aligny -80/-80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-80"

*aligny -78/-78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-78"

*aligny -76/-76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-76"

*aligny -74/-74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-74"

*aligny -72/-72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-72"

*aligny -70/-70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-70"

*aligny -68/-68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-68"

*aligny -66/-66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-66"

*aligny -64/-64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-64"

*aligny -62/-62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-62"

*aligny -60/-60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-60"

*aligny -58/-58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-58"

*aligny -56/-56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-56"

*aligny -54/-54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-54"

*aligny -52/-52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-52"

*aligny -50/-50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-50"

*aligny -48/-48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-48"

*aligny -46/-46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-46"

*aligny -44/-44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-44"

*aligny -42/-42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-42"

*aligny -40/-40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-40"

*aligny -38/-38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-38"

*aligny -36/-36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-36"

*aligny -34/-34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-34"

*aligny -32/-32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-32"

*aligny -30/-30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-30"

*aligny -28/-28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-28"

*aligny -26/-26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-26"

*aligny -24/-24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-24"

*aligny -22/-22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-22"

*aligny -20/-20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-20"

*aligny -18/-18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-18"

*aligny -16/-16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-16"

*aligny -14/-14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-14"

*aligny -12/-12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-12"

*aligny -10/-10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-10"

*aligny -8/-8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-8"

*aligny -6/-6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-6"

*aligny -4/-4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-4"

*aligny -2/-2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=-2"

*aligny 0/0: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=0"

*aligny 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=2"

*aligny 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=4"

*aligny 6/6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=6"

*aligny 8/8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=8"

*aligny 10/10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=10"

*aligny 12/12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=12"

*aligny 14/14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=14"

*aligny 16/16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=16"

*aligny 18/18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=18"

*aligny 20/20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=20"

*aligny 22/22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=22"

*aligny 24/24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=24"

*aligny 26/26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=26"

*aligny 28/28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=28"

*aligny 30/30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=30"

*aligny 32/32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=32"

*aligny 34/34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=34"

*aligny 36/36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=36"

*aligny 38/38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=38"

*aligny 40/40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=40"

*aligny 42/42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=42"

*aligny 44/44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=44"

*aligny 46/46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=46"

*aligny 48/48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=48"

*aligny 50/50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=50"

*aligny 52/52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=52"

*aligny 54/54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=54"

*aligny 56/56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=56"

*aligny 58/58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=58"

*aligny 60/60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=60"

*aligny 62/62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=62"

*aligny 64/64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=64"

*aligny 66/66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=66"

*aligny 68/68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=68"

*aligny 70/70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=70"

*aligny 72/72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=72"

*aligny 74/74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=74"

*aligny 76/76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=76"

*aligny 78/78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=78"

*aligny 80/80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=80"

*aligny 82/82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=82"

*aligny 84/84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=84"

*aligny 86/86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=86"

*aligny 88/88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=88"

*aligny 90/90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=90"

*aligny 92/92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=92"

*aligny 94/94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=94"

*aligny 96/96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=96"

*aligny 98/98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=98"

*aligny 100/100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: aligny=100"

*CloseUI: *aligny

*CloseGroup: Alignment (in rows)

*OpenGroup: Miscellaneous/Miscellaneous

*OpenUI *Nup/N-up Printing: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Nup: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 200 AnySetup *Nup

*DefaultNup: 1up

*Nup 1up/1-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=1up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=1up: " "

*Nup 2up/2-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=2up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=2up: "-2 "

*Nup 3up/3-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=3up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=3up: "-3 "

*Nup 4up/4-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=4up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=4up: "-4 "

*Nup 6up/6-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=6up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=6up: "-6 "

*Nup 8up/8-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=8up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=8up: "-8 "

*Nup 10up/10-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=10up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=10up: "-10 "

*Nup 12up/12-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=12up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=12up: "-12 "

*Nup 14up/14-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=14up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=14up: "-14 "

*Nup 15up/15-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=15up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=15up: "-15 "

*Nup 16up/16-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=16up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=16up: "-16 "

*Nup 18up/18-up: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=18up"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Nup=18up: "-18 "

*CloseUI: *Nup

*OpenUI *NupOrient/N-up Orientation: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption NupOrient: enum CmdLine A

*OrderDependency: 200 AnySetup *NupOrient

*DefaultNupOrient: port

*NupOrient land/Landscape: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: NupOrient=land"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting NupOrient=land: "-ol "

*NupOrient port/Portrait: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: NupOrient=port"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting NupOrient=port: " "

*NupOrient sea/Seascape: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: NupOrient=sea"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting NupOrient=sea: "-os "

*CloseUI: *NupOrient

*CloseGroup: Miscellaneous

*% Generic boilerplate PPD stuff as standard PostScript fonts and so on

*DefaultFont: Courier

*Font AvantGarde-Book: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-BookOblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-Demi: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-DemiOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Demi: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-DemiItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Light: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-LightItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Bold: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-BoldOblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Oblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Bold: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Italic: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Bold: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Italic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Roman: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Symbol: Special "(001.007S)" Special ROM

*Font Times-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Italic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfChancery-MediumItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfDingbats: Special "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

```

Last edited by Dominique_71 on Sun Mar 14, 2010 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dominique_71

Bump with this thread.

According to here: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/forum/read.php?5,1602

It can be than foomatic need a serious update in portage.

in fact, I am sure of anything. I try to launch firefox with english locale and the problem remain. When into cups web interface, I can setup a custom size, but when I went back to the printer size, I get:

```
Driver:   HP Color LaserJet 2600n Foomatic/foo2hp (recommended) (color, 2-sided printing)

Connection:   socket://192.168.1.65:9100

Defaults:   job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided
```

If I change the size to A4, I get exactly the same description into the printer page, but I can print (in A4...).

Whith lpoptions, I get the same output in both cases:

```
# lpoptions -p fotoglossy_10x15 -l

...

PageSize/Page Size: Custom.WIDTHxHEIGHT Letter *A4 A5 B5 Env10 EnvB5 EnvC5 EnvDL EnvMonarch Executive Legal

...
```

----------

## gerard27

Since gutenprint came out I never used foomatic again.

I do not use an HP printer but an Epson RX560.

I set this printer up in cups: cups+gutenprint.

Gutenprint allows me to set up any custom paper size.

It will even accept sizes so small that the printer cannot transport

it to the tray.Those prints fail of course.

I think the minimum length is 100 mm.

Gerard.

----------

## Dominique_71

Thanks,

I used gutenprint with my previous printer. But it doesn't support the ZjStream protocol used by the HP 2600n.

Before to buy a new printer, I will check that it is gutenprint compatible...

----------

## turtles

I am not sure if your original problem is you want to print to a custom paper size by default?

If so I had a similar problem, no 5X8 index card stock size for lazerjet's. 

By editing the ppd file and adding my paper size in my case it was card stock or a 5X8 index card i got a cleaner solution for a office full of users. The size is no longer "custom", it appears as a normal size for users to select. (This is why we use open source)

Steps I took:

looked up my printers docs and made sure it supported the size.

Look up the postscript point sizes with google calculator:

Type  *Quote:*   

> 8 inches to points

  into google.

Or in your case 

 *Quote:*   

> 10 cm  to points

 

You should get something like *Quote:*   

>   10 centimeters = 283.464567 PostScript points

 

back. That is what you put in on the right side short side then long side.

Make a back up then edit the ppd file for you printer in 

```
/etc/cups/ppd

```

I have a lazerjet 1320 so my ppd file looks different. I Added each of the following lines to the end of there respective sections:

```
*PageSize 5x8/ 5x8 Index Card: "<</PageSize[360 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 5x8/5x8 Index Card: "<</PageSize[360 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*ImageableArea 5x8/5x8 Index Card: "0 0 360 576"

*PaperDimension 5x8/5x8 Index Card: "360 576"

```

You might try something like:

```
*PageRegion 10X15/10X15: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=10X15"

*ImageableArea 10X15/10X15: "12.00 12.00 283.46 283.46 " 

*PaperDimension 10X15/10X15: "283.46 283.46 " 

```

.... an so on.

As soon as you save the file your changes take effect.

Make sure to back up your working one and share your results.

Print several documents as tests to make sure you got it right.

YMMV

----------

## Dominique_71

Thanks for your answer. I use gentoo at home, and I have other things to do in my real life (my life outside my work) than to work around this bug. I done a bug report asking for a foomatic* update and I buy a new printer, an epson that work like a charm with gutenprint.

But I am sure that your solution will be of interest for other users.

----------

## turtles

Just for kicks I made a ppd file for your printer that has 10X15CM paper as an option.

I am not sure about the "-p" command at the end of

[line 146]  *FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=10X15: "-p2 "

I have no way to test it.

So if you do have time to test it out.

http://www.think-electric.com/paste/2600n_10X15.ppd

----------

